
These Guys Are Selling Their App Divvy From The Back Of A VW Bus - pizu
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/26/these-guys-are-selling-their-private-photo-sharing-app-divvy-from-the-back-of-a-vw-bus/
======
mh-
Hmm. There's already a desktop app called Divvy that's been around for quite
awhile.

<http://mizage.com/divvy/>

